

The 3 Motivational Forces of Developers - nuriaion
http://www.bennorthrop.com/Essays/2013/developer-motivation.php

======
etanazir
4 drives (Carl Jung) -> 4 constraints (Lawrence Lessig)

bond -> social norms, acquire -> market forces, protect -> legal rules,
understand -> architecture.

